# الغاية التي لا تدرك



## makala

ما معنى العبارة "بل تقاس بالغاية التي لا تدرك"؟

وقد تكون منهن من تفوق جمهرة الرجال في بعض هذه الأعمال.ولكن فضائل الأجناس لا تقاس بالنصيب المشترك, بل تقاس بالغاية التي لا تدرك, ولا تؤخذ بالاستثناء الذي يأتي من حين إلى حين,بل بالقاعدة التي تعمم وتشيع بين جملة الآحاد. وقد يوجد بين الصبيان من هو أقدر على أعمال الرجال,وإنما تجري الموازنة على الغايات القصوى, وعلى الأغلب الأعم في جميع اللأحوال, وما عدا ذلك فهو الاستثناء الذي لابد منه في كل تعميم.


----------



## Mahaodeh

الغاية هي الهدف أو الشيء الذي تريده في آخر الأمر
لا تُدرك (الفعل مبنى للمجهول هنا) أي لا يمكنك الوصول إليها
في العربية تعبير "غاية لا تدرك" مستخدم كثيرا ويعني شيئا بعيد المنال أو مستحيل. مثلا يقول المثل "رضا الناس غاية لا تُدرك" - ويعنى المثل إذا كان الهدف هو جعل الناس كلها راضية عنك فلن تصل إلى هذا الهدف أبدا

أما استخدام الكاتب له هنا فلا أدري ما يقصد، لا أرى أن موضعه مناسب، أعني ماذا يريد أن يقول؟ فضائل الأجناس لا تُقاس بالنصيب المشترك بل بالاستحالة؟! حتى تعبير "النصيب المشترك" هنا موضعه غير واضح - بل تستطيع فهم ما يريده الكاتب من العبارات التي تليها (ولا تؤخذ بالاستثناء . . . الخ) لا من هذه العبارة

هذا رأيي الشخصي طبعا وربما استطاع أحد ما أن يدلي بدلوه هنا فيوضح المقصود


----------



## makala

أنا أشكرك على جهدك.


----------



## Mejeed

الذي أفهمه من النص أنه يقصد بالأجناس جنس الرجال وجنس النساء وجنس الأطفال وهكذا ..

قوله: ولكن فضائل الأجناس (أي ما يتفضل ويتميز به كل جنس على الأجناس الأخرى من الصفات التفضيلية)

قوله: لا تقاس بالنصيب المشترك (أي لا تقاس هذه الفضائل بصفة أو صفات مشتركة بين جنس ما وجنس آخر أو أجناس أخرى ، فمثلا .. لا يقال أن القدرة على الصيام فضيلة للرجال ، وذلك لأن النساء تشترك معهم فيها.

قوله: بل تقاس بالغاية التي لا تدرك (أي أن فضيلة جنس على جنس آخر تقاس بالصفة التفضيلية التي لا توجد عند عموم الآخر ، فمثلا القدرة على الأعمال الشاقة بدنيا صفة متوفرة -عموما- في الرجال وغير متوفرة -عموما- في النساء.

قوله: ولا تؤخذ بالإستثناء الذي يأتي من حين الى حين (أي أن فضيلة جنس على آخر لا تؤخذ بالحالات الإستثنائية ، فمثلا .. وجود طفل أو أكثر له القدرة على تحمل الصيام أكثر من بعض الكبار لا يعتبر فضيلة للأطفال على الكبار من هذه الجهة.

قوله: بل بالقاعدة التي تعمم وتشيع بين جملة الآحاد (أي بالصفة العامة الموجودة في عموم أفراد الجنس الواحد ، ولا يضر بذلك عدم تحقق هذه الصفة التفضيلية في بعض الحالات الإستثنائية لبعض أفراد هذا الجنس ، وكذلك لا يضر بهذه الصفة التفضيلية وجودها في بعض الحالات الإستثنائية لبعض الأفراد من جنس آخر.


----------

